# Anubias on Bogwood



## Christian Walker (22 Nov 2013)

Hey all, I have some great anubias plants just arrived and I want to attach them to a piece of wood I have.  I found that superglue runs everywhere and when I tried using sewing cotton it was too fine and fiddly.

So whats the trick ?    Thanks.


----------



## sa80mark (22 Nov 2013)

Super glue gel  or cable ties work well, they look horrible but in a few weeks you should be able to remove them


----------



## foxfish (22 Nov 2013)

Clear bait elastic for me


----------



## Christian Walker (22 Nov 2013)

foxfish said:


> Clear bait elastic for me


 
Thanks do you have a link to what you mean at all mate?


----------



## Michael W (23 Nov 2013)

Fishing lines will work, when the roots attaches just cut the line. I've used elastic bands with success and they just degrade away without causing problems. Mark has commented on the Gel type super glue which gives you some time to work with.


----------



## foxfish (23 Nov 2013)

Clear bait elastic is a very soft, stretchy, transparent, thin produce that is used by fishermen to tie bait to hooks.
It last about 6-8 weeks under water before rotting away, the elastic will bind on its self so you don't have to tie knots although I tend to just use a minimum amount & tie a knot.
Superglue gel can work well under the right circumstances but elastic is a very east & good choice.
I cant link at the moment but it is for sale at any angling shop or very easily on line


----------



## Ady34 (23 Nov 2013)

Hi,
if your not fussed on appearance the good old elastic band is easy to use 

If aesthetics are important then you can buy bonsai wire (or if money isn't an issue, ADA wood tight) which you cut to length and twist together instead of tying 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Bertie (23 Nov 2013)

I just use "normal" superglue and have only ever had one come adrift and had to re-glue it. I lift the wood out put a single drop on the base of the rhizome and it sticks immediately. Then just put the wood back where it was.


----------



## GreenNeedle (23 Nov 2013)

Always Superglue gel, never normal superglue.  I use it for everything.


----------

